
Trump’s Policies Are Sending Precious Startup Jobs to Canada - muzz
https://www.wired.com/story/pausing-international-entrepreneur-rule-sends-jobs-to-canada
======
jbob2000
There's more to startups than just hiring immigrants, sheesh.

Our VCs are hilariously risk-averse for the pennies they give out.

Our digital infrastructure sucks, you need to be in the Toronto core if you
need a fat internet connection.

Your labour pool is spread out over all of southern ontario and the transit
system is brutal.

At my last job, 2 developers left for the states because they "couldn't deal
with winter anymore".

The market salaries are 50% less and the canadian dollar is worth 20% less
than the USD, so you'll take a ~70% paycut if you move from the US to Canada.

On top of all that? If you're running a business here, most of your clients
will be from the states anyways. Our population is roughly the size of
California. So you'll be travelling there anyways for conferences and big
sales.

